# [Wet Thumb Forum]-fert tab layer



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

hey, 

I'm setting up a new aquarium next month, and am going to experiment with a new substrate construction. I'm thinking of a multilayered effect that will mimic (tho on a much smaller scale) a real life river/pond substrate. I'm thinking of making the very bottom layer, (of three or four) a fine scattering of peat and gravel. I was thinking of crushing some fertilizer tabs into the mix as well, to give the plants some kind of boost once they get down there.. and to encourage them to root deep into the substrate.

Has anyone ever tried crushing fertilizer tabs into the substrate (bearing in mind this layer won't be in contact with the main body of water)? What was the outcome? Is it a good idea or is it asking for trouble in anyway? 

thanks for your help

BEN


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

hey, 

I'm setting up a new aquarium next month, and am going to experiment with a new substrate construction. I'm thinking of a multilayered effect that will mimic (tho on a much smaller scale) a real life river/pond substrate. I'm thinking of making the very bottom layer, (of three or four) a fine scattering of peat and gravel. I was thinking of crushing some fertilizer tabs into the mix as well, to give the plants some kind of boost once they get down there.. and to encourage them to root deep into the substrate.

Has anyone ever tried crushing fertilizer tabs into the substrate (bearing in mind this layer won't be in contact with the main body of water)? What was the outcome? Is it a good idea or is it asking for trouble in anyway? 

thanks for your help

BEN


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

Just a thought, how do you keep them from having contact with the water? Especially if you will have some stem plants. You will have to remove the old stems once in a while. All layers gonna get mixed up eventually. Another problem is also when you're trying to remove or rescape your tank. I just removed a crypt from my 10 gl. The roots stretched about 1 foot lenght under the substrate.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeah, this is one of my main concerns, mixing the layers. I think i'm just going to stick to a single product, and not get too complicated! Think it could become a worse headache than slow growing plants!

thanks ninob.. i think i have decided on my next substrate setup!


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Just a thought Ben,

You could use Eco-Complete as a base layer and then cover it with what ever substrate you need for your effect for a pond. Just remember that small diameter substrate all ways finds a way to filter its self to the bottom. What's so nice about Eco-Complete is you don't need to disturb it to add fert. tabs.

Hawk


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

Hawk,
I think he's having problem getting those in Japan







Ben, there should be something available there. What do all the stores use?


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

hey Ninob,

the stores all use this "aquarium soil" which i can tell you no more than that about!
i think i might go ahead and use it anyway. I mean, they ALL use it. Its made here, so its not eco-complete, but seems to be pretty standard. 
Here's a question for you. If i was to put a layer of gravel (about and inch) on top of this, would my glosso roots be able to reach the substrate below? this is the set up i have right now, and my glosso growth is pretty slow. was wondering if that could be a reason? 

The LFSs all use the soil without anything on top, but i don't really like the look very much. 

cheers guys,

BEN


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

It will slow their growth or spread for sure. Glosso and hairgrass as carpet plants have short roots. If you use 1" of regular gravel, I doubt you can grow either of them very well. I just tore down a couple of my tanks and set up another new tank also. When I took out the glosso and hairgrass carpets, I could basically just lift the whole top layer (like buying real grass for your yard). And the roots only hold about half inch thick of the substrate


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

yes, that's what i thought. I think i'll just use this soil stuff and see what happens.

Thanks Ninob


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

you are in japan right ben? the aquarium soil that you are referring to is prolly ADA soil amazonica or something like that...does it look like small light brown pellets?


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

YES! yes it does! tell me more!


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Good morning, Ben.









Okay, let's see. i'll tell you the little that i know about ADA Aqua Soil. I believe it's expensive, yea? In all the foreign tanks, Singapore, Taiwan, Thailand, Japan, etc., it is the most commonly used substrate that I've seen. It's not readily available here in the US, but we have a very similar product that is modeled after it. It's called Red Sea Florabase. It's "Plant Aquarium Substrate

Flora Base is patented, scientifically formulated produced from natural volcanic ash-based soil, sintered with other minerals into a soft, porous, granular structure. It contains all of the nutrients required by plants for proper development, guaranteeing ideal (natural) conditions for lasting plant growth. Its soft, porous, granular structure is easily penetrated by growing roots, positively anchoring plants to the substrate while providing immediate access to all of the nutrients. The porous structure also allows plant nutrients to be released to the surrounding water so that no additional fertilizers need be added for at least 6 months. Flora Base is an excellent filter media when combined with an under-gravel filter.

The unique structure of the Flora Base granule enables it to actively absorb floating substances, removing cloudiness from the aquarium water. Flora Base will also act as a pH buffer, mainaining a stable pH between 6.5 and 7.0, which is ideal for almost all aquatic plants. Each 12 Ibs.bag of Flora Base will provide the right quantity for a 10 gallon aquarium.
"

I believe it's also very very light and buoyant plants need to be held down with plant plugs to let them take root and then they stay down.

Oh yea, also look out for "Bacter 100" and "Clear Super" . Those are two products that Amano layers below the ADA soil, Bacter provides the starting bacteria and Clear Super i forgot what it does but is helpful too (prevents turbidity i think?). Hope that helps.


----------

